# How can I find out what's going on?



## Thou Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

*[resolved] How can I find out what's going on?*

I think the building where I live has just changed ISPs, from... whatever it was before, to Korcett.

I'm having a problem, where my attempts to visit any given domain name has a chance to be blocked and redirected to a Korcett "Welcome, new user!" login page - which will not let me leave! When I log in, it redirects me to the same "Welcome, new user!" login page.

But other pages will still be accessible. At this time, Google, 4chan, and Gaia are inaccessible to me; if I try to ping them, I get back not their actual IP addresses, but the IP address of the Korcett gateway.

And the problem is intermittent - it'll work fine, and then it'll be broken for five minutes, then it'll be fine again.

Any ideas of how I can fix this, if at all? Nobody else in the apartment seems to be having this problem.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 8, 2009)

Depends how they're redirecting.  If they're using DNS poisoning, than hard-coding your DNS servers to a public one will resolve the issue, here are a few:



8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
67.138.54.100
207.225.209.66
156.154.70.1
156.154.71.1
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
If they're doing it via an http re-direct, than using an open Proxy might help, here are some of those:

75.135.132.235, SOCKS4, supports SSL
68.61.235.254, SOCKS4, support SSL

If they're intercepting anything IP at an application layer (layer 7) level, then you're probably out of luck, other than calling them up to scream at them and threaten to not pay your bill. :/


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Dec 8, 2009)

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

Are great DNS IPs.
It part of googles free DNS service.

http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

At layer 7 some programs like Spy Bot Search & Destroy may help or you could see if a process called Korcett.exe (Or somthing similar) can be killed or deleted from your PC.

Because "Nobody else in the apartment seems to be having this problem." It could be that you have spyware on your PC. Try AdAware and Spybot Search and Destroy Along with AVG Free 8 and Zone Alarm Free.
Or.... Buy a Mac.


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, the building management switched from one ISP to another today, and they haven't got all the glitches worked out - intermittent access failures are going to keep happening until they're finished working.

Everyone in the apartment has an independent port, we're not all in on the same connection - from what I've seen, poking around, each floor has a router with a number of ports equal to the number of residents on that floor. It's conceivable to me, at least, that because everyone else had their computers plugged into the network when the old ISP was disconnected and replaced with the new one, their computers' identities got ported over. My computer was traveling with me, so it didn't.

:?

But I had a few words with the management, who said yes, we know, it's the new ISP screwing up its installation, we'll have it fixed ASAP. It seems fixed now, three hours later.

Edit: BTW, I looked Korcett up; it's a legitimate provider of internets to corporate installations, like this apartment building.


----------

